# Mini Heterodyne Receiver build



## HybrisBehemoth (Nov 30, 2019)

Just made a design for the mini heterodyne receiver (which I am yet to build since I lack a few parts). I´m not sure if the labels on the switches are correct though (the labels on the toggle switches for root and the table for the rotary switches which I got from the EQD original). Can anyone who has built this one confirm?






If you like it, feel free to use the design.


----------



## Robert (Nov 30, 2019)

I'll have to review the schematic to be sure the Root toggle switch is correct, but everything else appears to be in the correct spot.

The only "issue" I see is that the rotary switches don't do 360 degree rotation like your labels.  (see image)


----------



## music6000 (Nov 30, 2019)

HybrisBehemoth said:


> Just made a design for the mini heterodyne receiver (which I am yet to build since I lack a few parts). I´m not sure if the labels on the switches are correct though (the labels on the toggle switches for root and the table for the rotary switches which I got from the EQD original). Can anyone who has built this one confirm?
> 
> View attachment 2327
> 
> ...


Your Rotary switch is correct with 45 degrees between Markers, it will start at* 1 *& rotate to* 8*.
As PedalPCB noted, you will have to turn Anti Clockwise to get back to* 1.*
Technically or OCD, It would be Symmetrical if you rotated the numbers Clockwise 22.5 degrees.
It is a Solid Splined Shaft but you can use a standard 1/4'' Knob if you use a Brass sleeve like this or 6mm knob :


----------



## music6000 (Nov 30, 2019)

When your Graphic is at correct size, it is difficult to read the small print labelling.
By reducing the thickness of the Black Border, you can increase the font size of the Rotary numbers and move them out slightly so they don't foul on the knob size.
I would move the ROOT labels to the bottom to give you more space also.
Do a dummy run with washers & Knobs to make sure they clear the labelling.

Cheers music6000


----------



## HybrisBehemoth (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! 
It is definitely going to very cluttered when done. Hard to cram all that text into the surface of a 125B. I hesitate when it comes to the numbers on the rotary switches and the table. But then again I would really want that info when using the pedal. 
I sprayed the sides of the enclosure grey and left a white rectangle on top, so the scan of that paintjob is the basis for the border for the transfer.

Did some more designs (I´m finishing a batch of enclosures before building). These are for the Kaleidoscope and Leprechaun. I´m not 100% sure about the placing of the labels on the Kaleidoscope. Feedback appreciated!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 1, 2019)

HybrisBehemoth said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> It is definitely going to very cluttered when done. Hard to cram all that text into the surface of a 125B. I hesitate when it comes to the numbers on the rotary switches and the table. But then again I would really want that info when using the pedal.
> I sprayed the sides of the enclosure grey and left a white rectangle on top, so the scan of that paintjob is the basis for the border for the transfer.
> 
> ...


Are you using Photoshop or illustrator. With this type of Font, You need to open up the letter spacing and use a White or Darker outline colour.
When it is at correct size, its too congested.


----------



## HybrisBehemoth (Dec 2, 2019)

Good advice. Made some changes accordingly.
I´m using Inkscape. Mainly because I´m used to it from working with the laser cutter.


----------



## tdukes (Dec 2, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Your Rotary switch is correct with 45 degrees between Markers, it will start at* 1 *& rotate to* 8*.
> As PedalPCB noted, you will have to turn Anti Clockwise to get back to* 1.*
> Technically or OCD, It would be Symmetrical if you rotated the numbers Clockwise 22.5 degrees.
> It is a Solid Splined Shaft but you can use a standard 1/4'' Knob if you use a Brass sleeve like this or 6mm knob :
> ...




Where are these brass sleeves available?

Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 2, 2019)

WD Brass Potentiometer Shaft Conversion Sleeve
					

WD® Brass Potentiometer Shaft Conversion SleeveThese small brass sleeves can covert a split shaft potentiometer to a solid shaft. Most commonly used to attach solid shaft knobs onto a split shaft potentiometer.



					www.wdmusic.com
				












						Split Shaft to Solid Shaft Adapter Bushings (2)
					

Buy electric guitar and bass control pot adapter bushings to convert split shafts to solid shafts. Shop and save on our seletion guitar and bass hardware.




					guitarelectronics.com


----------



## tdukes (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Barry (Dec 2, 2019)

Knob Shaft Adapter 1/4"Smooth-Set Screw  to 6mm Knurled-Split
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## music6000 (Dec 3, 2019)

music6000 said:


> WD Brass Potentiometer Shaft Conversion Sleeve
> 
> 
> WD® Brass Potentiometer Shaft Conversion SleeveThese small brass sleeves can covert a split shaft potentiometer to a solid shaft. Most commonly used to attach solid shaft knobs onto a split shaft potentiometer.
> ...


Remember to add Plastic Insert if using Split Shaft or you can snap splines off :


----------



## music6000 (Dec 3, 2019)

HybrisBehemoth said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> It is definitely going to very cluttered when done. Hard to cram all that text into the surface of a 125B. I hesitate when it comes to the numbers on the rotary switches and the table. But then again I would really want that info when using the pedal.
> I sprayed the sides of the enclosure grey and left a white rectangle on top, so the scan of that paintjob is the basis for the border for the transfer.
> 
> ...


Here's a Sample to make your Graphic stand out a little Better.
Just with Brightness reduced & Contrast added.


----------

